# Kevin Love's New Look



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy shit, he looks different.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kinda of off topic but did anyone know that Kevin Love had his on shoe:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Is this the same guy?


----------

